# Since I'm shooting B&W film now.........



## 480sparky (Feb 6, 2014)

.........even the gear to do it is cool.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey, that's reely interesting, Sparky!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm all wound up about it.


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 6, 2014)

Very nice Sparky!


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 6, 2014)

Cool people do silver halide, man ... eh.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 6, 2014)

I loved that Billy Preston video!

I'm waiting to see how this thread develops...


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 6, 2014)

Derrel said:


> I loved that Billy Preston video!
> 
> I'm waiting to see how this thread develops...




I may have to agitate it every 30 seconds.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 6, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > I loved that Billy Preston video!
> ...



Ohhh, stop it, you.


----------



## limr (Feb 6, 2014)

Derrel said:


> I loved that Billy Preston video!
> 
> *I'm waiting to see how this thread develops...*



I second that emulsion.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 6, 2014)

Derrel said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...




If I do, I'll end up fixated.


----------



## Tiller (Feb 6, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Ohhh, stop it, you.



Someone needs to fix these jokes.


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 6, 2014)

Tiller said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhh, stop it, you.
> ...


That's a real negative attitude


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 6, 2014)

I guess I'm gonna have to hang someone up to dry!


----------



## Derrel (Feb 6, 2014)

480sparky said:


> I guess I'm gonna have to hang someone up to dry!



I tried to _contact_ Rick58 to get _proof_ regarding the source of this _sheet _attitude some people are developing these days...but no luck...


----------



## Tiller (Feb 6, 2014)

Derrel said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I'm gonna have to hang someone up to dry!
> ...



Why are you italicizing weird words? Didn't anyone ever teach you how to _print_?


----------



## Derrel (Feb 6, 2014)

Tiller said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



Hey buddy--I'm mostly a slide shooter, so please don't project your B&W film insecurities onto me!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 7, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Hey buddy--I'm mostly a slide shooter, so please don't project your B&W film insecurities onto me!



Please stop, Derrel.... you're so transparent.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 7, 2014)

Everything about b+w film photography is cool

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## terri (Feb 8, 2014)

Some people needed only minimum coaxing to come to the dark side....   :twisted:     

It _is_ where all the cool kids hang out.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 8, 2014)

terri said:


> Some people needed only minimum coaxing to come to the dark side....   :twisted:
> 
> It _is_ where all the cool kids hang out.



You bet

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pgriz (Feb 8, 2014)

This burns me up.  First we get dodgy characters, who seem to be fixated on negative things.  Then this develops into a fight between positives and negatives.  Exposing this to the light of day just fogs it all further.  Even vigorous agitation under lukewarm conditions does not diminish the contrast.  This HAS to stop.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 8, 2014)

pgriz said:


> This burns me up.  First we get dodgy characters, who seem to be fixated on negative things.  Then this develops into a fight between positives and negatives.  Exposing this to the light of day just fogs it all further.  Even vigorous agitation under lukewarm conditions does not diminish the contrast.  This HAS to stop.




It _will _stop if you quit pushing everyone's buttons!


----------



## Derrel (Feb 8, 2014)

pgriz said:


> This burns me up.  First we get dodgy characters, who seem to be fixated on negative things.  Then this develops into a fight between positives and negatives.  Exposing this to the light of day just fogs it all further.  Even vigorous agitation under lukewarm conditions does not diminish the contrast.  This HAS to stop.



Come on dude...you're just blowing this up into a big deal,once again. Things had simmered down, and here you are, all reloaded, exposing old wounds, and in general just enlarging the problem by bringing all this negative crap back up and bringing things out into the light of day...


----------



## limr (Feb 8, 2014)

pgriz said:


> This burns me up.  First we get dodgy characters, who seem to be fixated on negative things.  Then this develops into a fight between positives and negatives.  Exposing this to the light of day just fogs it all further.  Even vigorous agitation under lukewarm conditions does not diminish the contrast.  This HAS to stop.



Bravo! :hail:


----------



## pgriz (Feb 8, 2014)

480sparky said:


> It _will _stop if you quit pushing everyone's buttons!


  OOOOh!  Didn't know I had that power!  Maybe it's a hidden talent.  Must have something to do with grainy reciprocity...





Derrel said:


> Come on dude...you're just blowing this up into a big deal,once again. Things had simmered down, and here you are, all reloaded, exposing old wounds, and in general just enlarging the problem by bringing all this negative crap back up and bringing things out into the light of day...


  Well, I thought we should add some color to the exposition.  After all, if we frame the picture right, things come into focus.  As for advancing the negatives, I deny that.  Unless you're thinking I'm needlessly ratcheting up the tension.  That's when the red light comes on.  Oh wait - maybe it's amber.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 8, 2014)

Well, your over-developed sense of perspective has made me think I might need to cut through some of this fog that I am suffering through, maybe with the aid of a good Kentucky wetting agent. I think maybe if I just try and focus on taking a low key approach to this whole scene that maybe I can, over time, filter some of my viewpoints, evaluate them, and hopefully after hours and hours, I will gain some perspective. But who knows, maybe it'll come to me in a flash, instantaneously as it were.


----------



## pgriz (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 8, 2014)

Derrel said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > This burns me up.  First we get dodgy characters, who seem to be fixated on negative things.  Then this develops into a fight between positives and negatives.  Exposing this to the light of day just fogs it all further.  Even vigorous agitation under lukewarm conditions does not diminish the contrast.  This HAS to stop.
> ...



Hey, you guys need to roll with it. I think you need some time to rewind so you don't pop a sprocket.


----------



## limr (Feb 8, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > pgriz said:
> ...



Seriously. Go grab some soup, or stand around for an hour or so to develop some clarity. Don't get so heated, it'll totally burn you out.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 8, 2014)

At least I'm not pushing it.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 8, 2014)

limr said:
			
		

> Seriously. Go grab some soup, or stand around for an hour or so to develop some clarity. Don't get so heated, it'll totally burn you out.



OMG...I just remembered...I'm almost out of caffenol!!!!


----------



## limr (Feb 8, 2014)

Derrel said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well then your film...I mean, the fog..the...the...

Sorry, I got nothing. I'm all exhausted.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 9, 2014)

limr said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



There was an indicator of your exhausted state...perhaps you missed it in that dim light...


----------

